# VACUUM Pack Food Preservation



## froggymountain (Jan 22, 2012)

FOOD SAVER makes a kit for vacuum packing anything in regular or wide mouth canning jars: FoodSaver FCARWJAH-000 Kit Wide-Mouth Jar Sealer with Regular Sealer and Accessory Hose

Excellent product can be used with automotive hand vacuum pump, the Food Saver sealer system, or any vacuum pump.

Vacuum sealing in glass canning jars can make your dry goods last for decades by removing all the oxygen.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Excellent little attachment,

We been using it for years to seal everything we can, salt, sugar, flour, corn meal, beans, peas, pasta, coffee, etc.

I found , if you swipe a little coating of corn oil on the blue rubber seal occasionally , while sealing , sure helps to remove the sealer from the jar after sealing.

I cant figure out how to attach it to another vacuum source though , and if I could, how would I know when its enough .










Jim


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

phideaux said:


> Excellent little attachment,
> 
> We been using it for years to seal everything we can, salt, sugar, flour, corn meal, beans, peas, pasta, coffee, etc.
> 
> ...


Get you another hose and cut it in half. Then you can attach it to other vacuum sources. Most hand operated vacuum(ers) have a guage on them. 23" of vacuum is a good measure. 
You can always get an automotive vacuum gauge to put in line and see how much you are pulling.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

phideaux said:


> Excellent little attachment,
> 
> We been using it for years to seal everything we can, salt, sugar, flour, corn meal, beans, peas, pasta, coffee, etc.
> 
> ...


You can use the food saver cordless pump and there is also a ziploc hand pump. I timed my food saver to see how long it took to seal a jar and that is how long I run the hand pump. It works well and I use it when we go camping and at the new place were working on. They run about $20 at walmart and ours has them by the food savers. The ziploc one is usually by the ziploc bags.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I've never used this attachment. Out of curiosity what is the benefit of sealing into jars as opposed to vacuum sealing into the bags? Seems to me it's cheaper to use the bags, o2 absorbers and putting into 5 gallon buckets. Is there a benefit I'm missing?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I've never used this attachment. Out of curiosity what is the benefit of sealing into jars as opposed to vacuum sealing into the bags? Seems to me it's cheaper to use the bags, o2 absorbers and putting into 5 gallon buckets. Is there a benefit I'm missing?


Something with sharp edges can puncture a bag and you would lose vacuum. This can be the product inside or something outside the bag. Something fragile like crackers can be broken. You can reuse the jar more often than the bag. If careful you can also reuse the lid.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I just watched a YouTube video of this. This will be my winter project. I love the idea. Nothing can chew through glass! Perfect, just in case you get a mouse. Do any of you use an oxygen absorber while doing this?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I've never used this attachment. Out of curiosity what is the benefit of sealing into jars as opposed to vacuum sealing into the bags? Seems to me it's cheaper to use the bags, o2 absorbers and putting into 5 gallon buckets. Is there a benefit I'm missing?


I use it for things we use semi often. Cereal, rice, crackers, mixes, flour..... keeps it fresh and keeps the mice out. You can only open and re seal a mylar bag so many times before there isn't a bag left.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

lilmissy0740 said:


> I just watched a YouTube video of this. This will be my winter project. I love the idea. Nothing can chew through glass! Perfect, just in case you get a mouse. Do any of you use an oxygen absorber while doing this?


I have never used and oxy absorber in any of mine , and the stuff stays fresh , 
Even sugar don't lump up...

I guess the vacuum sucks out all the oxygen.

Love doing this,
Now I'm gonna dehydrate some food and vac seal it.

Jim


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

phideaux said:


> I have never used and oxy absorber in any of mine , and the stuff stays fresh ,
> Even sugar don't lump up...
> 
> I guess the vacuum sucks out all the oxygen.
> ...


Jim, I just finished dehydrating a ton of zucchini and vac sealing it. We do this every year with the stuff from our garden and then just throw the dried veggies into soup or stew and it tastes as good as it did fresh from the garden. I've not had any issues with stuff dried years ago, and I don't use the oxygen absorbers, either. We just vac seal and toss into a 5 gallon bucket. I do the same thing with herbs, and they keep real well, too.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

lilmissy0740 said:


> I just watched a YouTube video of this. This will be my winter project. I love the idea. Nothing can chew through glass! Perfect, just in case you get a mouse. Do any of you use an oxygen absorber while doing this?


I would think an O2 absorber would be overkill but if you have them it wouldn't hurt. Actually if you threw an O2 absorber in and immediately tightened the lid down then you probably would drawn adequate vacuum. Twenty-one percent of room air is oxygen. Reducing the volume of air by one fifth should be adequate. Reducing the O2 concentration to 3% will also inhibit any bug eggs from hatching.


----------

